# 21 Day Fix?



## hearlady (Oct 30, 2017)

Has anyone done this program?
I didn't buy it. I got enough info on the internet to follow my own version.
It is the easiest for me because it is portion control without counting or weighing.
I'm back on it and lost 3 lbs the first week.
It takes some work to prepare but I eat very well and feel good.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2017)

Never heard of it tbh with you...have you got a link?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't follow any diets or programs, but those times in the past when I was serious about losing some pounds, I found that portion control, along with cutting carbs worked wonders on the scale.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 30, 2017)

https://www.beachbody.com/product/f...ign=&utm_term=21 day fix&trackingid=so3PtTlsI

Here is the link to the ad however as I said you can follow it without purchasing the program if you research.
You use a formula to find how many calories you can have per day. 
You use little containers and are allowed so many of each per day.
Each color container represents a category of food Ex: Green container would be vegetables, purple-fruit, yellow-good carbs, blue- good fats, red-protein, orange-dressings or sensor dried fruit.
There's a list of all the food choices in each category. 
So you fill your containers and eat healthy good food. 
There is a free app to track your breakfast, snacks, lunch and dinner. You just move colored squares into the meal spaces- super easy. 
When you buy the program there are CDs for different exercise. I do my own routines.
I just used measuring cups for the containers. Green and purple equal a cup, yellow 1/2 cup, red 2/3 cup etc. But now,I found copycat containers on Amazon that were inexpensive.
Pinterest has a lot of info, recipes and tips.
You can buy the program shake mix but again I use a different one. I'm trying not to use that and only whole foods. I've looked up protein shakes without any shake mix.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2017)

Congratulations on your loss Hearlady, 3 pounds in a week is very good!


----------



## hearlady (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks! It gets easier because you can begin to eyeball the portion sizes.
The hardest part is the preparation. I usually have basic salads packed in tupperware then each day bring along the protein, fat etc to add. Sometimes greek, or southwestern.
I eat greek yogurt a lot, lately with pomegranate pearls or tangerines slices. Yum.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 31, 2017)

My youngest daughter has been doing it for over 2 years now. I can`t tell you how much weight she has lost because she hasn`t said,but she looks great. Also,she does all of the workout programs associated with Beach Body-every single morning-and I mean EVERY single morning-several of her friends show up at her house at 5am and they work out. I wouldn`t want to mess with these ladies-they are strong LOL. She posts a pic to FB every morning-here they are this morning. My daughter is top right.


----------



## hearlady (Oct 31, 2017)

They look like they've having fun!


----------



## hearlady (Oct 31, 2017)

I do the 60 year old versions!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 31, 2017)

I don`t know how they do it LOL. And smile when they`re done. My daughter is going to Hawaii in a couple of weeks-a couple of these ladies are going-and I know from seeing them camping last year that they will continue their workouts while there. They are so dedicated!


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 3, 2017)

I lost 50 lb.s in 2013 using primarily portion control.  Cutting fat-sugar-salt helped, of course.   Aerobic activity + weights helps increase metabolism.

Portion control is key, though.

Epilogue:  I gained 30 lb.s back when I was concentrating on building muscle, an *not* using portion control...gotta fix that.   :shrug:


----------



## hearlady (Nov 4, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I lost 50 lb.s in 2013 using primarily portion control.  Cutting fat-sugar-salt helped, of course.   Aerobic activity + weights helps increase metabolism.
> 
> Portion control is key,
> 
> Epilogue:  I gained 30 lb.s back when I was concentrating on building muscle, an *not* using portion control...gotta fix that.   :shrug:



Yes, portions have changed so much due to marketing. Also so much food available to us nowadays there's not many limits.
Growing up we ate pretty much the same meals with in season ingredients. The portions were normal and there weren't as many weight problems. We walked more too.


----------

